# Google- Natural sugars: a new culprit in IBS - The Globe and Mail



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Natural sugars: a new culprit in IBS*
*The Globe and Mail*
Knowing which foods to eat, and which ones to avoid, is powerful information when it comes to spelling relief from *irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS). While foods don't cause IBS, many ingredients can trigger or worsen symptoms. Finding the right diet for *...*

<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

